# Looking for a parking lot problem



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone have a problem they can point me to that is similar to:

A parking deck has 700 spaces, how long will it take to empty?


----------



## MaryJ (Sep 20, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> Anyone have a problem they can point me to that is similar to:
> A parking deck has 700 spaces, how long will it take to empty?



I am intersted in finding the equation also!!


----------



## IlPadrino (Sep 21, 2010)

What else can you tell us about the "parking deck" other than it has 700 spaces? I'd assume you're talking about one level that has one exit. What happens at or outside the exit is the driving (no pun intended!) concern because traffic will usually back up behind that. Look to queuing theory for an answer - it's probably a lot like information systems!


----------



## IlPadrino (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh... and if forced to give an answer with no other information, I'd just estimate the mean service time at 5 seconds and go with 58 minutes!


----------



## IlPadrino (Sep 22, 2010)

No update on the question?


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 22, 2010)

one time when I parked my car in a lot, some joker decided to box me in. I returned and couldn't get out until the jerk got back and moved his car about an hour later. That was a parking lot problem.

Whenever I go to Gillette stadium they want like $50 to park 1 to 1.5 miles away from the stadium. Boy is that a parking lot problem.


----------

